# opinion of Pro Line boats



## dolfan29 (Feb 19, 2009)

I shopping for a new boat and like the Pro Line but I'm hearing some mixed opinions. I always thought they were good boats. What do ya'll think.

Thanks


----------



## Cobia Captain (Jan 11, 2009)

The boats are made about 16 miles from where I live. I have talked to some mechanics at the marina and they did not have a favorable opinion of them.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2007)

Ibought newa 1999 24' center console and I thought it was a good boat mechanically, never any problems with any of the elec or plumbing systems on the boat, The only thing I did not like was the ride, it would beat you to death in 2 feet or more seas. I sold it in 2004 to go to a bigger boat witha softer ride.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I use to live where they make them. Not to sure how they are now since donzi or whoever bought them out. The Atwoods were the founders. pretty good boats back in the day. That new flats boat looks nice. They are right of hwy 19 in between Crystal River and Homosassa.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I havea 25' W/A Proline and wouldn't hesitate to buy another. Built like a tank but Triple Threat is correct, they are definitly not the smoothest riding boat out there. Matter of fact, I will probably be purchasing a new (or used) Proline sport around June of this year.


----------



## Dr. Fish (Oct 3, 2007)

Bought a brand new 1995 231 walk around and it was the worst riding boat I have owned out of eight boats. They may have come a long way since then, but I will never own another.

Steve


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

the short of it is the newest i haven't experianced the one 2 years ago is junk the hull sides are thin and flimsie and they ride like poo. the long is if you get it for a steel of a deal there are alot of things you can " deal with " providing the price is rite. the sturdiest of hulls is the heavier boats = lower economy due to dragging extra weight =better ride in rough water figure out your own desires quality / ride etc and never buy without reserching all the options even differant size boats larger and smaller than you think you might want due to options offered on a boat 1-2 foot smaller or larger that you ight be willing to go up or down to get.... good luck because your gonna need it


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *dolfan29 (3/12/2009)*I shopping for a new boat and like the Pro Line but I'm hearing some mixed opinions. I always thought they were good boats. What do ya'll think.
> 
> Thanks


I would shy away from a boat that has so many rough riding complaints, rough riding boats suck. Take a look at Nautic Star boats. Yes I'm partial because I own one but I spent 3 months online and going to every boat show between Mobile and Panama City before I decided on it. I have rode on a lot of different boats and the Nautic Star Offshore series is a smooth riding quality boat compared to a lot of the others. I've had it for two years now with no complaints. I compared a Nautic Star side by side with a Pro Line and the Pro Line seemed cheaper made and was way more in price. There are other boats that compare to a Pro Line too, look at Sea Hunt and Tidewater, both well made and better priced than Proline. I also used http://www.boattrader.comto research boats. You just select the kind of boat you want and then look at all the different makes in that category. Also think about buying outside of Florida. I saved about $4,000 by purchasing my boat from a dealer in Supply, NC. I think because Florida is the Sunshine state they have a huge mark up on boats in this state. Good luck!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

I also owned a '95 231 walkaround. Wasn't the smoothest ride at high speed in 2-3 foot seas, but it was very stable at anchor andhandled rough water trolling well. Fit and Finish and quality of the construction of the boat was excellent, and I hadvirtually no trouble with the electrical and plumbiungin over 5 years.(I have heard they lost some of that in the newer models.) Excellent Cockpit spaceand storage area. The Dash could have been bigger- larger electronics get cramped.

While the range was good with the 138 gal tank, I wouldn't recommend one if you're looking to run to the rigs a lot because of the rougher ride.

Back in '95 the boat was an excellent value at$30k with a 225 merc and trailer. (Back then I couldn't swing the extrafor a yam.) The older models weremeasured at the waterline (or other short measure)- the 231 was actually about 28' long overall.

I would own another.


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

I just recently sold my 2002 22 wa Proline which I never had any problems with. After seven years in the sun it still looked incredible. Fit and finish A+++++. The ride is about like most of the similar boats.


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

Want a boat that will give the BESt ride for its size? Look at www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/topic257878-46-1,asp

This is a 97 Sea Cat. The last and best Sea Cat made. You will not find a better ride in a 25 ft boat. Still for sell. I went to a bigger Glaicer Bay cat, also a great riding boat. Still for sell, contact me if interested.


----------



## dolfan29 (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the help. I wanted to know if the rough ride was comparable to the Parkers. My fishing buddy has the 25' walkaround so I would have something to compare it to.

Thanks


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

I would say the ride's about the same as a Parker - of the same vintage. I haven't been on a newer Parker.


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

I would go down to Harbor view andsea trialone. I would also sea trial different boats in the same size so you have something to compare it to.


----------



## Killin' Time (Oct 1, 2007)

2006 PRO-LINE Sport 21'

I like our boat, I wish I would have waited and got the new models. They put the porta potty door on the side, instead of up front. They also moved the live well to the back, andgave that space to a removable cooler. Its very similar to a Nautic Star that we looked at when we were deciding which one to buy. Now we know what we want in our next boat, and Pro-Line has made all the changes. I would buy again. I dont have much to compare the ride too, but it is a little rough, but like what was said before, we got a deal in September 06. My electronics installer has said it is a pleasure to work on it, if that means anything to you.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Killin' Time (3/13/2009)*2006 PRO-LINE Sport 21'
> 
> I like our boat, I wish I would have waited and got the new models. They put the porta potty door on the side, instead of up front. They also moved the live well to the back, andgave that space to a removable cooler. Its very similar to a Nautic Star that we looked at when we were deciding which one to buy. Now we know what we want in our next boat, and Pro-Line has made all the changes. I would buy again. I dont have much to compare the ride too, but it is a little rough, but like what was said before, we got a deal in September 06. My electronics installer has said it is a pleasure to work on it, if that means anything to you.


A friend of mine has one like that, but I think it is 23' and it has a 225 honda. I've fished it in the gulf several times out 20+ miles and itrode great. Seas were flat both times though, so I don't know what it's like in a chop.


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

I have 205 Proline wa w/ Honda 130hp. I love the boat lots of fishing room and it rides well been out in Gulf with it not a bad ride until the BIG swells hit. Its very compable to aquasport, old parker, Seahawk, and a couple of others. :letsdrink


----------



## Killin' Time (Oct 1, 2007)

Ah Yes, 2 foot itis. I had it. I wanted the 22 or 23 now, right after we got it. I have heard it makes a huge difference, and trim tabs make it perfect. Thats on the list of items to get. The 21 is actually a 22 in NADA, it measures 21'-8".


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

i think they have good looking lines. i have never really liked how the interiors were laid out on the smaller center consoles and i feel that they are usually under powered.


----------

